# How do you carry your headlamp?



## InTheDark (Sep 20, 2014)

Title says it all. Just wondering how do you carry your headlamps when you're not using them? In a pouch or bag? Loose?

Normally carry mine just thrown in my backpack, but it always seems to be tangled when I pull it out and catches on everything. Recently I found a flashlight holster with a flap that works well. My spark st6 fits into the holster, and folding up the straps under the flap keeps everything contained. I've been thinking of making a kydex holster for it, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 20, 2014)

I keep mine in a very nice little digital camera case which i bought in a close out store for just a £1,even has a pocket for spare batteries.

tip,scour close out stores if you have a few minutes to spare as you get some right good deals and you pick stuff up with another use in mind.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a small Crown Royal draw bag. Works perfect for me.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I adhere to the belief that the only useful tool is the one you have with you when you need it. Thus, I only buy small, single cell lights that I can easily EDC on my person. My headlamp, fortunately, is such a light. 

My H52w headlamp is actually a little shorter than the Quark Mini AA (one of the smallest AA lights). Carrying the H52w is easy -- clip it to a pocket like any AA light that has a clip.






Most of the times, though, I just wear it around my neck. This way I have both the headlamp and the headband together ready to be used right away.


----------



## Bob Damon (Sep 21, 2014)

A traditional style headlamp is not easy to carry. But, a Spark, Skillhunt, Zebralight,Armytek style is much easier. I got an Armytek Tiara so I could carry it in my pants pocket, or in a jacket pocket. The clip is versatile, and it can tail stand. I have also used an old small camera bag to carry a Energizer hard case headlight.


----------



## Fumer Tue (Sep 21, 2014)

a neck light. Smart! hahahhaha


----------



## Fumer Tue (Sep 21, 2014)

There could be so many ways to carry a headlamp. on the head (obviously), on the wrist, on the bike, on the chest, and NOW, like a necklace. Thanks for CPF, i have learned a lot of tricks.


----------



## Crotulus (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never had any trouble carrying my headlamp in a pocket of my backpack. I've also always been able to carry them in a jacket pocket when I know I'll be needing it at a later time.


----------



## JAS (Sep 25, 2014)

*How Do You Carry Your Headlamp?*

Some people may have read my post recently on this. I just bought a Nitecore HC90vn. When I went to use it on my night horseback ride I realized that the head strap was too slippery to wear over my baseball cap securely. So, necessity being the mother of invention, I decided to thread the mount through my baseball cap's adjustable strap. So, when the headlamp is in use, the baseball cap is worn backwards. When it is not in use, it is worn in the normal manner with the bill forward.


----------



## leaftye (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: How Do You Carry Your Headlamp?*

When I'm backpacking it's in a ziploc bag in the rear mesh pocket of my pack.


----------



## mobi (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: How Do You Carry Your Headlamp?*

I wear headlamps hours at a time; if I take them off temporarily, I pull the headband down around my neck, in a davidt1 carry. For longer periods, I put the lights in a shirt or jeans pocket, or a backpack outside pocket. It's become habit by me to lock out the light by unscrewing the tail cap slightly before pocketing.


----------



## Jpmac55 (Oct 27, 2014)

For storage when on a hike, I keep mine in a small stuff sack with extra batteries. I usually keep that in another small pack with a compass, eye glasses, etc.. When nightfall approaches, I place the light around my neck before it gets dark.


----------



## skater1on1 (Oct 28, 2014)

On my head, working on the car


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 28, 2014)

On head, in pocket, or around neck. I have a bad habit of taking the headlamp out of my pocket and swinging it around by the strap. My ZL H600 has taken some pretty good hits doing this, all my fault of course. So now I try to keep it around my neck when I'm not actively using it


----------



## Tha Baron (Oct 30, 2014)

I have mine tucked in the top pocket of Mystery Ranch ASAP. However, Ive noticed that if it sits right I can accidentally click it on by grabbing the top. I suspect I'll need to find a pouch for it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 31, 2014)

In a Klein canvas bag


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just put it in my bag when not using it.


----------



## mcs101 (Nov 27, 2014)

When outdoors (hiking, hunting, etc), I keep it in a small zip-up digital camera case on my belt with a knife and lighter and extra CR123. Works great for me and I just keep the pouch in the truck.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 28, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I keep mine in a very nice little digital camera case which i bought in a close out store for just a £1,even has a pocket for spare batteries.
> 
> tip,scour close out stores if you have a few minutes to spare as you get some right good deals and you pick stuff up with another use in mind.


Yes, you find good things at these stores. Excellent recommendation!


----------



## RedLED (Nov 28, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> I use a small Crown Royal draw bag. Works perfect for me.


Another great recommendation! They are so useful for many things, I always keep these bags as they are actually very nice.


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 29, 2014)

I just bought a bottle of Crown Royal Maple with a brown bag that would go well with my Zebralight.  I normally use them for camera lenses. When I'm carrying the ZB, it's on top of my cap otherwise I don't carry it. I have never carried a backpack but wear cargo pants and take advantage of all the pockets.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 29, 2014)

My FourSevens Atom AL is on my necklace. I keep the head strap in my backpack.


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 29, 2014)

I got this little pouch with my first 3G USB dongle back in 2007 or 2008, and finally found a good use for it. A Zebralight H32(w) with the headband attached fits perfectly. I made a hole for the lens and stitched an o-ring to it for stability. I know, technically I didn't stitch anything to the hole


----------



## mobi (Nov 29, 2014)

Secret Spy Headlamp! Very cool, Swede74.


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 30, 2014)

mobi said:


> Secret Spy Headlamp! Very cool, Swede74.



Yes, and if you put it in the 0.01 lumen mode, no one will ever know that you're using your headlamp in broad daylight. :naughty:


----------



## blah9 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just keep mine in a pocket in my backpack all the time. it fits next to my Pelican case that stores spare batteries, so it stays pretty secure in there and doesn't get tangled up or caught on things or anything like that.


----------



## garey (Dec 18, 2014)

I also keep my headlamp in my daypack when not in use. For me the loose band is actually a feature, allowing me to quickly find the light and pull it out of the pack by the band. Sort of like Magpul tabs on the bottom of AR-15 mags.


----------



## Entiat (Dec 19, 2014)

On a related note: how do you guys secure to a helmet? Unlike JAS, I fall off my horse on occasion  so I wear a helmet for horseback rides (day or night). 

For hiking, in my pre-CPF days, I'd carry a Zipka (with the retractable line) just in my pocket since it was so small. Now my ZL either goes around my neck if I think I'm going to use it soon, or in a pocket with the strap quickly wrapped with a rubber band (generally one of those thick ones from asparagus at the supermarket).


----------



## jeremiahgus (Dec 21, 2014)

Entiat said:


> On a related note: how do you guys secure to a helmet? Unlike JAS, I fall off my horse on occasion  so I wear a helmet for horseback rides (day or night).
> 
> For hiking, in my pre-CPF days, I'd carry a Zipka (with the retractable line) just in my pocket since it was so small. Now my ZL either goes around my neck if I think I'm going to use it soon, or in a pocket with the strap quickly wrapped with a rubber band (generally one of those thick ones from asparagus at the supermarket).




I work night shift and wear a hardhat for the majority of my work. I use 3M command clips. They work awesome. You can remove the light very quick and also the clips if you ever need to. 

I took a picture of it and put it on instagram because I can't post a picture as an attachment. Here is the link to it
http://instagram.com/p/w4wRf7RVdB/


----------



## ryguy24000 (Dec 24, 2014)

on my head:twothumbs


----------



## Aperture (Jan 4, 2015)

With my Surefire Minimus I turn the light 180 degrees so the lens is protected from impact, lockout isn't needed as there are no buttons to press. 

In my big backpacks I just chuck it in the top compartment with the other essentials for easy access (so no fumbling in the dark), in my daypack (Camelbak Mule MG) I fold the strap and tuck it neatly in one of the organiser pockets together with a Surefire flashlight (custom 6P, C2, E2E or P2X).


----------



## D6859 (Jan 4, 2015)

I bough a little Voodoo Tactical pouch for my phone about a year ago. I soon bough a new bigger phone and didn't have use for the pouch until now. I recently bought Armytek Tiara A1, which fits into the pouch perfectly. It also has a small pocket for the spare battery and it has MOLLE straps on its back so I can easily attach it to my belt, bag, backpack and so on... 






I wonder if I have to get a bigger pouch once my Wizard Pro arrives...

Like davidt1 I often carry the headlamp around my neck to ease the pressure against my forehead when I'm not using the headlamp for a moment.


----------



## whothedonk (Jan 5, 2015)

Aperture said:


> With my Surefire Minimus I turn the light 180 degrees so the lens is protected from impact, lockout isn't needed as there are no buttons to press.



I also turn the light 180° to protect the lens of my Zebralight from impact but I don't protect it more.
I sometime pack the light in the strap to protect it more against scratches...


----------



## jinya1004 (Jan 5, 2015)

If I'm edcing, it will be clipped to my pocket, but then it's more of an angled flashlight, also since the headband is not with me either.

I'm usually using the headlamps when outside or camping. In that case I have it stores in a drawstring pouch in an easily accessible pocket of my backpack. However when it is cold weather camping, I always keep it in a pocket, so that the battery doesn't freeze.


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Inthe bag if not use or on hte head if I need it


----------



## sarge1967 (Feb 1, 2015)

I carry my Petzl Tactika in a Petzl semi hard case.


----------



## iShaman (Feb 3, 2015)

I keep mine strapped to a hard hat I keep in my truck. The hard hat is filled with bug out items held in place with a drawstring mesh bag. This doesn't take the place of my primary BOB but rather holds the stuff I need for CERT. The light gets used most of course but the dogs don't mind drinking out of the hard hat! Works for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## WhizzBang (Feb 25, 2015)

I use a headphones draw bag or case. Works for me and allows me to chuck it in any bag without getting scratched.


----------



## renovipaz (Mar 11, 2015)

Swede74 said:


> I got this little pouch with my first 3G USB dongle back in 2007 or 2008, and finally found a good use for it. A Zebralight H32(w) with the headband attached fits perfectly. I made a hole for the lens and stitched an o-ring to it for stability. I know, technically I didn't stitch anything to the hole


This is cool, :thumbsup:


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 12, 2015)

mine fits in my camera case


----------



## veppe (Mar 12, 2015)

When I go somewhere I'd need it, it's either on my head or in the pocket. And when I come back home, I just leave it somewhere, then cannot find it and have to search for it for couple of hours when preparing for the next trip, and finally yell my wife 'have you seen my headlamp?'


----------



## lilypirogova (Mar 13, 2015)

veppe said:


> When I go somewhere I'd need it, it's either on my head or in the pocket. And when I come back home, I just leave it somewhere, then cannot find it and have to search for it for couple of hours when preparing for the next trip, and finally yell my wife 'have you seen my headlamp?'


haha were getting older :rofl:


----------



## xzel87 (Mar 16, 2015)

I carry mine in a compartment in my bag.


----------



## kielbasavw (Mar 17, 2015)

I stuff mine in my camel back m.u.l.e. and wear it on the long walk back from a deer hunt.


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 17, 2015)

In the magazine pouch behind the passenger seats in the cars.
Easy to grab while driving, and nobody knows they are back there.
Other in my nightstand.
When at the cabin, one goes in my carry all pack. Just loose.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 21, 2015)

I finally got a ZL H600w this winter and it's become my 24-7 light. I looked for clip options before remembering Davidt1's trick to rig a neck light with two constrictor knots and a small slack loop between them, along with the larger neck loop with adjustable, sliding friction knots. I've hardly taken the light off since. Also, the slack loop between the constrictor knots makes for a good bite grip, very useful.


----------



## Nikyu (Mar 28, 2015)

I keep mine in my Waterfield messenger bag with my other EDC gear, my iPad, etc.


----------



## irusro (Mar 28, 2015)

My ZL is usually hiding amongst the stuff in the bottom of my daypack. But I do keep a Photon light clipped near the inside / top of the pack so I can find the ZL if it is dark out.


----------



## LMart (Mar 31, 2015)

You'll laugh. I use an old plastic container for chocolate covered cherries from Trader Joes. Keeps my headlamp and spare batteries easy to find in my hiking backpack and guards against accidental bumps against the on switch.


----------



## desmobob (Apr 1, 2015)

Mine just gets put in a pocket on my pack. When it gets close to dark, I take it out and put it in one of the thigh pockets in my cargo pants so it's easy to grab and put on.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## sipster (Apr 2, 2015)

Carry mine in a backpack pocket, with a slip of paper between a battery and the contact, so it won't turn on when i don't want it to.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 2, 2015)

sipster said:


> Carry mine in a backpack pocket, with a slip of paper between a battery and the contact, so it won't turn on when i don't want it to.



Yours doesn't have a lock-out function? Unscrew the tailcap about 1/4 - 1/2 and the light won't turn on?


----------



## Scubabixler (Apr 5, 2015)

Plastic bag with extra batteries taped together in that bag in my backpack


----------



## InTheDark (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up finding a nice velcro pouch that fit my headlamp and a spare battery and it's become the default home for my headlamp. Of course I just broke my current ST6 headlamps, so I'll be looking at some of these ideas again



Charles L. said:


> On head, in pocket, or around neck. I have a bad habit of taking the headlamp out of my pocket and swinging it around by the strap. My ZL H600 has taken some pretty good hits doing this, all my fault of course. So now I try to keep it around my neck when I'm not actively using it



One of the reasons I was looking for an alternative way of carrying. Sometimes I'd carry the headlamp in my pocket, and reflexively pull it out and put it on my head. Once in a while it would catch on something, and of course my hand is already pulling it up forward my head. The band would stretch, and the light would come slingshoting out torward my face. I can just imagine the headlines, "Man found knocked out cold with a headlamp shaped impression on his forehead, Police baffled" also had to buy a new headband elastic because all that stretching probably killed it.



Swede74 said:


> I got this little pouch with my first 3G USB dongle back in 2007 or 2008, and finally found a good use for it. A Zebralight H32(w) with the headband attached fits perfectly. I made a hole for the lens and stitched an o-ring to it for stability. I know, technically I didn't stitch anything to the hole



This is one of the coolest things i have seen on this site. I'll probably be picking up a zebra light just so I can do this 



veppe said:


> When I go somewhere I'd need it, it's either on my head or in the pocket. And when I come back home, I just leave it somewhere, then cannot find it and have to search for it for couple of hours when preparing for the next trip, and finally yell my wife 'have you seen my headlamp?'



I always blame the kids, even though they normally don't touch my stuff. That way I don't have to admit I'm getting older and more forgetful



irusro said:


> My ZL is usually hiding amongst the stuff in the bottom of my daypack. But I do keep a Photon light clipped near the inside / top of the pack so I can find the ZL if it is dark out.



This is the sign of a true flashaholic. Carrying a light, to find your light. You should take it one step further and put a glow in the dark sticker on your Photon, so you can find that in the dark


----------

